# When will my dog's phantom pregnancy end?



## Lovemylucy (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello everyone, I am brand new to this forum. I realize it's based out of the UK, but it seemed like there were some friendlies on here that could help me out. I have a 2 year old female lab. I've always owned labs and not only do I think she's amazing, but everyone that meets her thinks so too. Having many great homes lined up I decided to breed her since like I said she has an amazing personality. She does not have 1 bad habit, and I've never owned a lab that doesn't chew or be hyper until they are 4! She's super calm, doesn't chew, and is incredibly smart. So after all vet clearances I found a stud that also had amazing traits. They bred on Feb 6th, and 8th with no tie, then again on the 10th and 12th with ties both times. It wasn't with a proven stud, but I thought he was a good match with my girl so wanted to try. Had her scanned when she was 30 days and nothing showed. I was 100% convinced that she was pregnant because everything about her changed, mainly her attitude. She was already loving and attached to me, but she got way more so. She was attached to me at all times, and if I left even if other people were home she would lay by the front door until I got home! She got super protective and would bark at anyone that came to our home, her nipples got huge and saggy, she got a bulging tummy- everything! Her tummy didn't get that big so I was thinking she maybe had 1 or 2 hiding somewhere. Things progressed and last week she got milk in her huge saggy teats, which just convinced me all the more. She only gained about 5 pounds but she had a little excess fat on her so I figure it was just taking from her reserves. So last Friday I'm certain- she's getting bigger, she's got milk, she's about 52/53 days, so I make an appointment with the vet to have an x-ray which was supposed to happen tomorrow. Well Easter morning we wake up and it's like overnight she doesn't look as pregnant anymore. Her teats looked smaller, her tummy was squishy and not firm, and her attitude was different. She was much more energetic and a little more distant. I chalked it up to the fact that she was stressed with all the chaos and people around, but still thought there might be 1 pup. Then the next day (Monday) she was even smaller, and again on Tuesday (yesterday) so I no longer think she's pregnant anymore. Her teats don't sag nearly as much and her bulge has shrunk a lot. I'm pretty sure her milk is dried up. All day yesterday (which was day 53 from first tie) she was building nests everywhere and carrying her stuffed duck around, occasionally whimpering. Today she is crazy. Pacing, searching, and whining alllll day. She won't let go of her duck. Also she hasn't been eating for the past 3 days. Today I got her to eat a tiny bit. She's still energetic and doesn't have a temp and doesn't act sick, she's just acting crazy. My vet says not to worry as it's just a false pregnancy, and I haven't been able to reach my mentor, so I'm just wondering if anyone has experienced something like this personally and has any advice to offer. I feel so bad for her. Do you know how long she will be acting crazy, and is there anything I can do for her other than the extra love and attention? Sorry for such a long post I just thought the info might help you understand the situation. Thank you for your time and advice!


----------



## Lovemylucy (Feb 9, 2015)

Also, I've been taking her temp the last 2 weeks just in case and it's remained between 99.5 and 100.5


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It does sound very like a phantom pregnancy I'm afraid.

I never had a bitch produce milk before her pups were born .......... that is usually a classic sign of a phantom.

Your vet can prescribe medication. Otherwise, up her exercise, if you can, don't allow her to drink excessively and don't allow her to eat more than her normal daily ration. If she's digging and nesting, take the bedding away and remove any toys she may be using as substitute babies.

Once a bitch has had a phantom, they do seem to be more prone to them in future.

I know you say she's a lovely girl, but that doesn't mean you have to breed from her.

If she were mine, I would have her spayed to save future stress for both her and you.


----------



## Lovemylucy (Feb 9, 2015)

Do you have any clue as to how long it will take for her to go back to normal? And also her first 2 heat cycles were totally normal, no phantoms. It wasn't until we actually bred her that she actually had a phantom, any thoughts on that?


----------



## Lovemylucy (Feb 9, 2015)

And as far as eating and drinking, she finally took a couple nibbles today and a couple drinks of water, but that's it for at least 3 days. Should I be concerned? I guess I will call and ask my vet about that if she doesn't eat more by tomorrow


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Cut her food down and increase her exercise (it will also help to wear her out so she won't pine too much).

You need to remove her toys and any nests she makes, the longer she is allowed to feed into her phantom, the longer it will go on. From personal experience I wouldnt dry up her milk artificially. .. The human equivalent of galastop has painful side effects. By decreasing her protein and water in take, she will dry up withing about 10 days anyway.


----------



## Lovemylucy (Feb 9, 2015)

The problem is that yes i can take her duck away, but then she looks obsessively for it, and if she can't find it she'll just grab a sock or anything else! And the nests are the same. She doesn't just build 1 best, she goes and makes one in the laundry, and if I kick her out of that she goes and makes one with the cushions on my couch, or the blankets on my bed! She is really not making this easy for me. And if she was eating or drinking I would decrease it, but I'm pretty sure she needs to actually eating and drinking in order to do that  I sure hope this passes soon!!! My nerves are fried!!! :wink:


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I had one bitch with a phantom. On her due date she deflated and gradually went back to normal. This is likely to re-occur - the best `cure` for that is to spay.


----------



## Lovemylucy (Feb 9, 2015)

Do you remember how long it took for her to go back to normal? And yes I believe a spay is in her near future as this is no fun at all, on top of worrying after breeding about her getting pyometra. I don't know what I'd do if something happened to her, especially if it was because of my own stupidity!!!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Lovemylucy said:


> Do you remember how long it took for her to go back to normal? And yes I believe a spay is in her near future as this is no fun at all, on top of worrying after breeding about her getting pyometra. I don't know what I'd do if something happened to her, especially if it was because of my own stupidity!!!


It certainly isn't worth all the worry. Spaying, I'm sure, would be best for her and you.

If you follow the advice given, the phantom should soon enough mend itself. So long as your vet is happy there is nothing else amiss, then don't worry too much about her poor appetite. She could well be fretting.

Hard as it is, you must take away any bedding or cushions she's nesting with and any toys she's 'nursing', it's the quickest way to get her over this.


----------



## Lovemylucy (Feb 9, 2015)

thanks everyone for the advice, I will wait it out and get her spayed as soon as possible.


----------

